# Supplements



## rabbit (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't have a lot of money to spend on gimick supplements. I know some supplement companies offer money back guarentee if the supplement doesn't work. The company that makes Oxydrene is one that offers that. Is there any other supplement companies that offer you money back if it doesn't work?

How do you actually get your money back? From the store you bought it or does the company send it to you? Do they want personal information? If they do, what for?

If it works and I'm happy with the results I won't return it. But if i don't notice anything and the company offers to give you your money back I will go return it. It's not my problem if the company decides to have that kind of policy. 

Thanks.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 24, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and don't bother.  A healthy diet is all the supplement you need, and maybe a daily vitamin/calcium supplement _if_ you fall into the proper risk categories.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 29, 2008)

supplements are good and most stores you buy them from offer a 30 day money back deal. I know GNC does

If you have questions about certain supplements let me know. Ive taken quite a few and know what works...for me at least. Im not saying it will for you but at least you have some feed back

B


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> supplements are good and most stores you buy them from offer a 30 day money back deal. I know GNC does
> 
> If you have questions about certain supplements let me know. Ive taken quite a few and know what works...for me at least. Im not saying it will for you but at least you have some feed back
> 
> B


 
Yes GNC and Vitamin World offer that thirty days return if you do not like it. What suppliments is good for 11-14 years old athletes?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 29, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't bother. A healthy diet is all the supplement you need, and maybe a daily vitamin/calcium supplement _if_ you fall into the proper risk categories.


 
This is good advice.  Supplements are not independantly reviewed nor approved by the FDA to function as claimed or even function, for that matter.

Eat right, exercise and go like hell.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 29, 2008)

Try to be natural with what you put in your body.
 Do not trust your GNC guy he can not tell you by the contract he sighed with the company about harmful side effects or contraindication with other medicines or supplements.  BTW why would you trust the kid who makes $7.00 an hour with your life?


I do not think children 11-14 should be taking supplements (same as adults) Usually a child who is healthy and has energy IMO just would not benefit from it as opposed to an adult lifting heavy reps *MAY* benefit more from extra protein. 

http://www.drgreene.com/21_664.html

This article is interesting on supplements and child it is actually quite shocking.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 29, 2008)

Having a lifelong aversion to taking pills,  I never took supplements or vitamins. I started taking a major brand (a to zinc...) multivitamin a few months ago and feel MUCH better.


----------

